# VERY HAPPY CHAPPY



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

;DThanks for sending all the mags, stickers etc. and very pleased to be a member of the TTOC. Â Cheers Guys!!!!!!!!
ANT


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Glad you like.

Third edition of absoluTTe is almost complete so should be with people soon.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

2 posts - 2 lots of good news!

nice!


----------

